# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  آموزشی: کامپایلر Power Basic

## Behrouz_Rad

کامپایلر Power Basic یکی از قوی ترین Compiler هایه زبان Basic است.
این Compiler از اصول شئ گرایی پشتیبانی نمی کند ولی قدرت بسیار زیادی دارد.

این Compiler به دو صورت Static DLL و Windows Exe برنامه را Compile میکند. البته Compiler هایه جداگانه ای برایه Dos و Unix و Windows Console نیز دارد. که ما بpث رو بیشتر سر نسخه هفت اون معطوف میکنیم.

این Compiler زبان Basic را به C ترجمه کرده و توسط C ورژن پنج مایکروسافت Compile میکند. نویسنده این زبان سعی کرده که مترجم کاملی از Basic به C را ساخته و البته طی این ترجمه زبانی ساده سازی نیز انجام شده. این Compiler که میتواند با Include کردن فایل هایه header زبان C کار را برایه برنامه نویسان راحت کرده همچنین نویسنده این برنامه برایه راحت شدن کار فایلهایه .inc را نوشته که تمام Api ها رو در اون Declare کرده و شما میتوانید خیلی راحت با Include کردن اونها از اونها استفاده کنید. این Compiler علاوه بر اینکه یک مترجم Basic به C هست. تعداد زیادی Function و Syntax هایی از پیش تعریف شده قرار داره که میتوان به عنوان نمونه از Array نام برد که به راحتی میتوان Array رو Sort یا تعدادی از آن را حذف یا اظافه نمود. و یا حتی در آن جستجو کرد.

ARRAY SORT myArray&#40;&#41;
ARRAY SORT myArray&#40;&#41;, COLLATE UCASE, DESCEND

میبینید که به راحتی میتوان یک Array رو Sort کرد.
Function هایه مربوط به String آن بسیار قوی هستند ( CSET , RESET , RSET , LSET , STRINSERT , REPEAT , EOF , LOC , LOF , FORMAT , ACODE , BIN , MKBYTE , JOIN , LCASE , UCASE , LEN , MID , TRIM , LTRIM , RTRIM , MAX , CLSID , CHR , MIN , MKCUR , MKCUX , MKD , MKDW , MKE , MKI , MKL , MKQ , MKS , MKWRD , OCT , PEEK , PUT , READ , REMAIN , REMOVE , SPACE , STR , UCODE , TIME , USIN )
که همانطور که میبیند تعداد زیادی هستند و میشه گفت که کاری نیست که نتوان کرد. این Compiler همچنین با Code معروف ASM میتواند با Assembly دسترسی داشته باشد. و کسانی که میخواهیند Address دهی نیز در برنامه داشته باشند کار را راحت میکند. این برنامه به راحتی دسترسی شما را به Pointer باز میکند و با زدن کد  PTR بعد از نام DataType خود میتوانید از Pointer استفاده کنید. همچنین Function با نام VARPTR شما را به Pointer نیز حدایت میکند. بحث Pointer ها همانطور که میدانید بسیار گسترده است و در اینجا فقط یک اشاره به آن شد. همچنین داشتن DataType هایه متنوع و کامل نیز امکان دسترسی به برنامه نویسی قوی را به شما میدهد. به عنوان نمونه میتوان از DWORD , QUAD , EXT ,  CUR , CUX , ASCIZ , ASCIIZ , DISPATCH , GUID که در Compiler مایکروسافت VB دیده نمیشوند نام برد. همچنین آدرس دهی قوی در این Compiler نیز سطح این زبان را بالا کشیده.
ارتباط این برنامه با IP TCP UDP و ... بسیار بالا میباشد. در واقع این سیستم ها در این Compiler تعریف شده هستند.

DIM nServer AS LONG
nServer = FREEFILE
TCP OPEN SERVER PORT 8080 AS nServer TIMEOUT 5000

بسیاری از برنامه نویس ها در C مشکل در ساخت Windows و اجزاء آن دارند این Compiler کار را بسیار ساده کرده.

DIALOG NEW 0, "Hello", ,, 350, 250, %WS_SYSMENU OR %WS_CAPTION TO hDialog 
CONTROL ADD BUTTON, hDialog, %IDOK, "&amp;Go", 250, 225, 40, 14, %BS_DEFAULT OR %WS_TABSTOP CALL GoButton
DIALOG SHOW MODAL hDialog

موفق باشید.

----------

